# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Unitact, connected wristband for deaf people, Novitact, Compiegne, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Novitact

facebook.com/UnitactLive

----------


## Airicist

Unitact, the connected wristband for deaf people

Published on Sep 29, 2016

----------

